# Glad to be Canadian!



## jacamarorchids (Mar 2, 2008)

Just finished the local show and have purchased *legal* Paph helanae x2, Paph armeniacum x 5, Paph henryanum x5, Paph micranthum x2, and Paph godfreyi 

along with a huge bulbo 4 stanhopeas 2 masdevallias and a giant coel.

Just thought I would share

Bryan


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 3, 2008)

Pictures?oke:

Which show?


----------



## Jorch (Mar 3, 2008)

lol :rollhappy: Bryan looks like you cleaned out Sun Moon's paphs.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 3, 2008)

wow! you bought a lot of plants. I am assuming the show in victoria?
I just googled "Sun Moon" and found a list of paph flasks from taiwan...


----------



## jacamarorchids (Mar 3, 2008)

here are pics 

the one is of the stanhopeas bulbophyllum and coel

one of the paphs 

and one of the mictanthum in bloom

Bryan


----------



## Roth (Mar 3, 2008)

Be careful, most likely those plants have not been precultivated. The owner of Sun Moon was in China couple of weeks ago. Check the roots of the micranthums especially, and cut the flowers emergently.


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 3, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice haul; but what are you talking about? Evidently those plants were available here as well, at WOC. oke:


----------



## jacamarorchids (Mar 3, 2008)

They may have been at the WOC but the helanae are not deemed legal in your country. Canada issued a CITES import permit for them, as we are legally allowed to own them. 

the plants have nice roots and they look like they have been in cultivation for some time, and may have been from flask. they roots had some growing media on them (stuck to them) and it was treefern. so if they were wild collected they have spent enough time at sun moon to grow thick roots and have them attach to the media.

B


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2008)

jacamarorchids said:


> They may have been at the WOC but the helanae are not deemed legal in your country. B



Possesion is 9/10 of the law. :evil:


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 4, 2008)

Good for you!!!:clap: Nice Haul!!!


Ramon


----------



## Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

The foil helps prevent aliens from reading their minds. 

-Ernie


----------

